# HILLS in NW for fitness work



## InfiniteSportHorses (3 May 2016)

Does anyone know of somewhere with a good hill/hills for fitness work for my Eventer?  I'm in Merseyside but willing to travel... cheshire way etc. 
Thanks


----------



## Honey08 (3 May 2016)

Come over to the Yorkshire border.  We're Saddleworth way, which has great hacking and good hills.  Otherwise go to North Wales?


----------



## KautoStar1 (3 May 2016)

Good luck with that.  I'm still looking for the elusive hill that is free !
You could try The Old Pale at Delemere Forest but its £10 to park a lorry and the hill isn't suitable for canter work, but its a good solid climb in walk from a number of directions.
Alternatively there are some nice gallops at Broxton Hall, which have a really steep climb.
Mow Cop over towards Sandbach might be worth a look, but I don't know where you would park and its a steep road up - not sure how safe it would be coming down unless you had road nails in.


----------



## smja (3 May 2016)

KautoStar1 said:



			You could try The Old Pale at Delemere Forest but its £10 to park a lorry and the hill isn't suitable for canter work, but its a good solid climb in walk from a number of directions.
		
Click to expand...

There's a season pass for Delamere that makes it cheaper if you're going a few times a year. You can also canter if going the longer route (grass) instead of the footpath way - less steep but still a fair workout.

Kelsall Hill is a possibility - farm ride is undulating, gallops mostly uphill.

Somerford Park farm ride fairly flat but a couple of short yet fairly steep inclines, always has decent footing.


----------



## KautoStar1 (3 May 2016)

smja said:



			There's a season pass for Delamere that makes it cheaper if you're going a few times a year. You can also canter if going the longer route (grass) instead of the footpath way - less steep but still a fair workout.
		
Click to expand...

forgot about the pass - its about £30 for the year isn't it, so well worth it if you go regularly.   

Last time I went up the grass route, it was just mud, far to poached and I had to divert off onto the lane.  Unless it gets rolled then it will be a horrid rutty mess.

Somerford is alright for a toot round but its not really what I would call hill work.  The hills around the farm ride at Kelshall are better.

There is somewhere over near Tarporley as well, think its called The Gallops.  That has a few steep hills to climb and you can go round it as many times as you like for £10.


----------



## madlady (3 May 2016)

Lots and lots of hills near by me (saddleworth - on the huddersfield border) we've got access to the PBW and loads of trails around various reservoirs.

If you can get yourself to Hollingworth Lake there is free parking and some good rides from there.  I do think though that quite a few of the pubs would let you park up - there are a couple of decent hilly rides that you could do from the Ramshead at Denshaw and likewise from Ogden - again there is a pub with a decent sized car park (but can't for the life of me remember what it's called!)  There is enough room to park at Friezeland area to park up as well (and it's free) and then you've got access to the PBW in both directions.


----------



## Roxylola (3 May 2016)

Rivington Pike, or a bit further afield, you have areas like colne, burnley, foulridge, barnoldswick which are basically all hills.
Bolton area has some decent hills for hacking.  
Do you want all off road, are you happy with some road work too?
How far are you prepared to travel?  Merseyside covers a pretty big area and most of Cheshire is pretty flat but if you can get up north a bit further there is lots to chose from


----------



## fatpiggy (4 May 2016)

Marple Bridge, Stockport.  You could park up on the road above Roman Lakes if you didn't fancy bouncing all the way to the bottom (although parking is free down there and there are toilets and a cafe) then ride down and go exploring up and over Mellor Moor.  I go mountain biking around there and it is seriously STEEP. The going is loose and rough so I would recommend knee boots, but I see quite a few people out hacking on Welshies and cobs and half of them are barefoot.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2016)

Pesky flat Merseyside! I'm Rainford way and we have one hill, the grandly named Billinge Lump 

Sounds like you'd be best heading over towards the Pennines a bit.


----------



## HashRouge (4 May 2016)

fatpiggy said:



			Marple Bridge, Stockport.  You could park up on the road above Roman Lakes if you didn't fancy bouncing all the way to the bottom (although parking is free down there and there are toilets and a cafe) then ride down and go exploring up and over Mellor Moor.  I go mountain biking around there and it is seriously STEEP. The going is loose and rough so I would recommend knee boots, but I see quite a few people out hacking on Welshies and cobs and half of them are barefoot.
		
Click to expand...

I keep my horse in this area, though slightly further into the Peak District (Mellor/ Hayfield way). It is VERY hilly! In fact, you can't get away from the things. I remember being surprised when I moved elsewhere and realised it wasn't normal to have such steep hills all over the place! My parents live on a ridiculously steep hill, I spent my childhood walking and riding up it. Ponies were always very fit!


----------

